# Fertilizer for Dummies NO3 PO4 NPK



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

Would it be possible to make a fertilizer dummies dosing guide?

I have been looking and reading a lot of boards, but only found an article on The Krib, that had a estimated for some of the micro and macro’s, I am not asking for all, but it would be nice with a sticky post with the most common ones that we should monitor. It would also point out what test kits that we should buy.

Chuck’s Planted Aquarium Calculator has some of the nutrient and I guess it’s the vital ones, Nitrate, Phosphate, Potassium and Magnesium. 

Wish list would look something like

Nitrate: 5ppm
Magnesium: 5-10ppm
Phosphate:	1ppm
Potassium:	20ppm
And so on!

Regards Kenneth


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Would it be possible ...*

Hi Kenneth...

You just about nailed it down, the most important fertilizers above all others is carbon (CO2). You can add all the other junk you want but without a proper CO2 levels its basically pointless. From there you breakdown into macros (N/P/K) and micros (Fe/Ca/Mg/etc...), for a beginner dose once a week I would do

Macros:
10ppm NO3 from KNO3
0.7ppm PO4, thats a 10:1 N to P ratio when you ignore the oxygens, I relate N and P this way. If you dose at least 10ppm NO3 a week via KNO3 no need to worry about K+ since this will be in excess. Those are the three macros, N/P/K

traces, just add a ton  I dose 5ml-10ml per 10 gallons 2-3x weekly, basically you need to watch your plants for this one, don't worry about brand make sure it is comprehensive those (flourish/tropica master grow are two I have used with success). For Ca/Mg is you have at least 3 dGH you're fine, thats all there is to worry about, 3 chemicals really, KNO3, a phosphate source, and a trace.

Jeff

Edit: N to P smiley face N


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Kenneth, If you edit your first post and make the subject line <Fertilizer for Dummies NO3 PO4 NPK> or something like that, your useful post will be easier to find via the search. Otherwise these items tend to get lost in time and space... (He did! Great  )

Andrew Cribb


----------

